# Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.



## Herbynor (16. März 2013)

In S-H hat man vor kurzen das Mindestmaß für Aale auf 45cm hoch gesetzt um den Aalbestand wieder zu verbessern. Ich glaube, dass das nur eine politische Endscheidung ist, um den kleinen Mann zu beruhigen, denn in Wirklichkeit hilft man damit dem Aalbestand absolut nicht.
Mindestmaße sind absoluter Quatsch für alle Fischarten ! 
Man schont die kleinen Fische die nicht reproduktionsfähig sind, die großen, die sich fortpflanzen könnten, hängt man in die Räucheröfen.
Wenn man dem Aal wirklich helfen will, sollte man das meiner Meinung nach anders machen.
Man sollte für die Blankaale ein absolutes Fangverbot erlassen,
den wenn ich die kleinen Aale schone, ist noch lange nicht gesagt, dass die es jemals schaffen um abwandern zu können und sich fortzupflanzen.  
Den früher oder später landen sie doch alle wieder in den Räucheröfen.
Es ist ja erlaubt, Aale über 45 cm zu entnehmen, solange die Reusen und Leinen es hergeben.
Nun bin ich gespannt, wie Ihr darüber denkt.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht muss ich sagen. In der Natur herrscht das Gesetz des Stärkeren. Ein Fischweibchen würde sich eher mit einem großen Männchen paaren als mit nem kleineren.
Das Problem ist, wenn man das Mindestmaß abschafft, wird ALLES mitgenommen. Sinnvoller währe es ein "Von-Bis-Maß" einzuführen.
Ich kenne einige Fliegenfischerstrecken die das so machen.
Ich bin sowieso für Catch&Release


----------



## Purist (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Man sollte für Aale über 45cm ein Fangverbot einführen, oder ihn komplett schonen, zumindest in Gewässern, wo er noch abwandern kann. 
Gerade beim Aalangeln halte ich das zurücksetzen von Kleinen für besonders kritisch, die schlucken die Haken gerne tief und noch nicht alle Angler kappen dann einfach das Vorfach. |rolleyes


----------



## barschkönig (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Jetzt erst auf 45 cm? Bei uns in Brandenburg war Jahrelang 45cm das Mindestmaß, jetzt wurde es auf 50cm angehoben aber meiner Meinung nach sollten man es noch höher anheben. Und man sollte eine Art Schonzeit einführen aber das könnte ehh keiner nachkontrollieren..


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Bei uns hat man vor 2 Jahren eine Schonzeit eingeführt und das Mindestmaß auf 50cm angehoben von frühermal 35cm.

Und ich sehe grad, seit 1.3. darf man wieder...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Es wird nicht so viel helfen das Mindestmaß zu erhöhen, aber es ist ein Anfang und immer noch besser als noch niedrigere Mindestmaße. Das Mindestmaße absoluter Unsinn sind sehe ich keinesfalls so. Die Gewässer wären sonst schon leer aufgrund einiger Gierhälse, die alles entnehmen müssen. Sinnvoll wäre vielleicht aber zusätzlich ein Maximalmaß.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

ich denke selbst bei einem totalen fang verbot würde da kein unterschied machen
da die probleme ganz wo anders liegen und immer noch bestehen 
und dort muss man ansetzen
wieviele angler nehmen aal mit oder gehen gezielt auf ihn ?
ich glaube das dies im vergleich nur ein sehr geringer anteil macht
und man muss auch die gewässer in betracht ziehen
lieber das abfischen der glassaale verhindern 
wenn man sieht was da alles sinnlos bei wasserkraft am tag zerhexelt wird und was für schöne tiere


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Macht euch keine Gedanken, die schwedische Grüne/Journalistin Lövin trommelt in Europa schon für ein komplettes Fang/Verkaufsverbot, auch Glas/Besatzaale sind da betroffen. Scheint da in der Politik guten Zulauf zu kriegen, da dabei keine Industire betroffen ist  sondern nur kleinere Betreibe und Angler...

Dann braucht man sich eh keine Gedanken mehr um Mindestmaße hin oder her zu machen bei eh komplettem Fang/Verwertungs/Verkaufsverbot..


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Nur für Aale oder insgesamt was Fische angeht???|bigeyes


----------



## Herbynor (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Als ich in Alaska zum Lachsangeln war, sagte man uns, dass die  Regenbogenforellen geschont wären, aber nur die über 40 cm Länge.
Wir konnten alle entnehmen, die noch keine 40 cm hatten und so wurden die laichfähigen geschützt.
Das finde ich ist der richtige Ansatz, wir sollten umdenken, aber das ist sehr schwer.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Als ich in Alaska zum Lachsangeln war, sagte man uns, dass die  Regenbogenforellen geschont wären, aber nur die über 40 cm Länge.
> Wir konnten alle entnehmen, die noch keine 40 cm hatten und so wurden die laichfähigen geschützt.
> Das finde ich ist der richtige Ansatz, wir sollten umdenken, aber das ist sehr schwer.
> MfG Herbynor




Und in 2 Jahren fängt man dann nur noch 10cm Schniepel.
Alles drunter kriegt den Köder nämlich nicht ins Maul und darüber ist nix mehr...|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Jetzt erst auf 45 cm? Bei uns in Brandenburg war Jahrelang 45cm das Mindestmaß, jetzt wurde es auf 50cm angehoben aber meiner Meinung nach sollten man es noch höher anheben. Und man sollte eine Art Schonzeit einführen aber das könnte ehh keiner nachkontrollieren..



Du weisst aber schon, dass die Aale in der Saragossasee laichen? Dementsprechend ist eine Schonzeit bei uns auch extrem Sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Nur für Aale oder insgesamt was Fische angeht???|bigeyes



Zuerstmal wohl für Aal..


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zuerstmal wohl für Aal..




JUHUU!!! YEAH!! WÄHLT MEHR VON SOLCHEN IDIOTEN!!!#q#q#q


----------



## Purist (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> wieviele angler nehmen aal mit oder gehen gezielt auf ihn ?
> ich glaube das dies im vergleich nur ein sehr geringer anteil macht



Kommt auf die Region an, es gibt Gebiete in unserem Land, dort triffst du fast ausschließlich Aalangler.


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass die Aale in der Saragossasee laichen? Dementsprechend ist eine Schonzeit bei uns auch extrem Sinnvoll.


 
Wo soll die den bitte liegen ??? Ich kenn nur die Sargassosee in der nähe der Bahamas #d.


----------



## yukonjack (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Wir können uns hier den Mund fusselig reden solange wir wollen. So lang in einigen Ländern der Aal wie Pommes gefressen wird, wird sich der Bestand auch nicht wieder erholen. Da ändert kein Mindest(höchst)maß etwas dran. Einen Aal gezielt auf Größe angeln?????????.Was nicht mindestens Daumendicke hat wandert wieder zurück. Ob der dann jemals sein Laichgebiet erreicht liegt dann nicht mehr in meinen Händen.


----------



## Herbynor (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Hallo Pate,
meines Wissens hat sich der Regenbogen Bestand wieder gut erholt.
In Alaska ist es so, wenn du die Regeln nicht einhältst und erwischt wirst, landest du ganz schnell vor dem Schnellrichter und der ist nicht zimperlich mit hohen Strafen oder Gefängnis.
Die Behörde nennt sich Fish and Game, die haben Polizeigewalt und sind immer ganz höflich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt.
Herbynor


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Wo soll die den bitte liegen ??? Ich kenn nur die Sargassosee in der nähe der Bahamas #d.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sargassosee

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Aal#Die_gro.C3.9Fe_Reise


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Saragossasee



Der post von Onkel Frank war auf dieses Wort bezogen...


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

@Herbynor:
Ich habe auch niemals erwähnt dass man die Gesetze eines Landes missachten soll...
Wenns in Alaska funzt, warum nicht? Dann sollen die so weiter machen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Der post von Onkel Frank war auf dieses Wort bezogen...


 
Danke :m.Ich persönlich plädiere auf ein Maximalmaß in unserem Vereinsgewässer . Unser Aalbestand ist recht gut noch und wir sollten den Fischen wenigstens die Chance geben sich vermehren zu können , auch in dem Wissen das das eigentliche Problem doch wo anders zu lösen ist . Habe selber schon gute Blankaale entnommen , doch war da noch nicht dieses ausmaß zu erkennen das der Fisch kurz vor dem Ende steht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

nur mal so zum drüber lesen



> ENTWURF EINES BERICHTS
> über den Vorschlag für eine Verordnung des Europäischen Parlaments und des
> Rates zur Änderung der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1100/2007 des Rates mit
> Maßnahmen zur Wiederauffüllung des Bestands des Europäischen Aals
> ...



Ich nehme an, dass unsere Verbände sich wie üblich kompetent drum kümmern werden............


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass unsere Verbände sich wie üblich kompetent drum kümmern werden............


 
War ja schon fast klar das sowas noch kommen musste . Man was bin ich froh das ich in Niedersachsen wohne .


----------



## Bassey (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Ich fange gerne mal einen Aal. Aber ich glaube es gibt nur zwei Methoden um den Bestand dauerhaft zu schützen, wobei die eine experimenteller als die andere ist.

Die erste wäre ganz klar weiterhin der Versuch die Tiere unter künstlichen Bedingungen zur reproduktion anzuregen. Wird ja weiterhin erforscht, glaube ich.

Die andere wäre ein Verbot des Fangs und der Verarbeitung in allen geraden oder ungeraden Jahren.
Oder ein 10 Jahre andauerndes Fangverbot, wobei da die Proteste vielerorts wohl am größten wären.

Eine andere Variante, aber wohl kaum umsetzbar wäre Blankaale die gefangen werden zu einer Art Sammelstelle zu bringen, von wo aus sie in eine Aquakultur portiert werden, welche sie sich an das Salzwasser gewöhnen lässt und dann irgendwo auf dem Weg zur Sargassosee auszusetzen.

Ob auch nur eine dieser Ideen funzen wird? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Die erste wäre ganz klar weiterhin der Versuch die Tiere unter künstlichen Bedingungen zur reproduktion anzuregen. Wird ja weiterhin erforscht, glaube ich.



Ist mittlerweile gelungen!


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Jetzt erst auf 45 cm? Bei uns in Brandenburg war Jahrelang 45cm das Mindestmaß, jetzt wurde es auf 50cm angehoben aber meiner Meinung nach sollten man es noch höher anheben. Und man sollte eine Art Schonzeit einführen aber das könnte ehh keiner nachkontrollieren..



in Anbetracht der Art und Weise wie sich ein Aal fortpflanzt, halte ich eine zeitlich begrenzte Schonzeit in heimische Gewässer für nicht zielführend. Man darf diesen Fisch nicht mit den Arten von Fisch vergleichen, welche sich bei uns in den Gewässern vermehren. Norwegen macht uns auch auf diesem Gebiet wieder mal vor, wie man diese Sache sinnvoll angeht.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Herbynor (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Hi Bassy,
Ich habe mir das so gedacht, in der Ostsee als Beispiel müsste jeder Fischer und auch Angler die Blankaale gleich wieder zurück setzen.
Beim Abwandern gibt es keine Turbinen, wo sie zerhäckelst werden und andere Fischer setzen sie dann auch wieder zurück, bis sie den Atlantik erreicht haben. So müsste es doch klappen, dass Blankaale wieder mehr zum Laichen kommen.
Herbynor


----------



## Bernd Demmert (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

wenn man bei einem Aal die Mundschnur trennt und den Aal schonend zurück setzt,  wird er  dieses Überleben


----------



## Riesenangler (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Geht doch noch . Hier im bereich der FSG Brandenburg/Havel ist das schonmaß für Aal 50cm. Genauso wie für Hecht und Zander . Im nochDAV alles 45cm.


----------



## Hezaru (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Moin Herbynor,
Ein totales Fangverbot könnte in SH eventuell noch sinn machen.
Ist ja kein Wehr mehr im Weg.
Trotzdem bin ich dagegen. Angler sollten auf ihr Grundrecht (Fischereirecht) pochen und die Sache selbst Regeln. Alles andere fördert eine schleichende Rechteenteignung.
Wir zahlen für ein Kilo Glasaal so 650 Euros.
Wenn wir nicht auf Aal angeln dürfen, wozu sollen wir dann besetzen? Was abwandert muss erst noch unzähligen Fischhäcksler (grüner Strom) und Heeren von Kormoranen entkommen. Aber ein bischen was kommt immer durch.
Bin aus Bayern, Mr.franken, da ist die Situation natürlich anders als bei Euch.

Gruß Hezaru


----------



## Blauzahn (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> . Man was bin ich froh das ich in Niedersachsen wohne .



Wegen der Verweigerung zur Fusion?

Das ändert aber noch nichts am mangelnden Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung.
Da bedarf es schon mehr, als ein NEIN zur Konfusion... |wavey: 

Der Zug aus Brüssel nahm vor einigen Jahren schon fahrt auf und ist nun nur noch schwer zu stoppen.

Mittlerweile kann man nur noch reagieren, anstatt zu agieren...
auch in NDS.

Es müssen in die Schlüsselpositionen die richtigen Leute, 
derweil zerfleischt man sich hier seit Jahren über Befindlichkeiten.

Naturschutzorganisationen, welche kaum Mitglieder haben, aber selbstsicher, gestützt durch "gewissenberuhigende" Millionen von Spendengeldern vieler Bundesbürger, in Brüssel auftreten, haben uns schon längst den Rang abgelaufen.

Dabei machen die nichts anderes, als die Interessen einer Minderheit, der Mehrheit aufzudrücken.
Was man doch mit Geld und Spucke alles anstellen kann |rolleyes


Um nicht ganz OT zu bleiben:

Richtige Entscheidung, das Mindestmaß anzuheben  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



> Richtige Entscheidung, das Mindestmaß anzuheben



Ich denke die großen ziehen ab um zu laichen?
Wieso soll man die dann rausknüppeln?
Die müsste man doch eigentlich schützen, oder??

Also Küchenfenster statt Mindestmaß rauf - auch für Berufsfischer - um gezielt auch die großen zu schützen, die abwandern wollen.

Würde auch Berufsfischer treffen, so dass man dann locker jeden zu großen Aal in der Fischtheke dann zur Anzeige bringen könnte...


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

@Thomas:

Schwierige Sache...ab wann ist der Aal zu groß? Da ist ja wieder der Riesen-Wachstums Unterschied zwischen Männlein & Weiblein.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Und?

Dann eben Totalschutz und die Angelvereine werden dann eben die Kohle nicht mehr ausgeben, um Aale in passende Gewässer zu besetzen, damit sie überhaupt ne Chance haben, wenn sie nicht mal mehr ansatzweise ernten dürfen.


----------



## Herbynor (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Hi Hitzaru,
Ich bin ein bekennender Aalangler in der Altmühl in der Nähe von Eichstätt.
Früher waren in den Nebenflüssen der Donau keine Aale, das sind alles Besatzfische oder wandert der Aal jetzt über den Main-Donaukanal ab ? Zu dieser Frage habe ich von niemanden eine Antwort erhalten, das wäre doch sehr interessant.
Aber trotzdem in den ursprünglichen Gewässern, wo der Aal vorkommt, sollte man ihn schützen, aber nicht mit Mindestmaßen, weil ich das für nicht richtig halte. 
Grundsätzlich sollte man alle Fisch schonen, die laichreif sind und nicht die kleinen, die von Raubfischen gefressen werden oder sonst wem zum Opfer fallen.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## paulbarsch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

vielleicht sollte man das angeln ganz verbieten!egal,auf welche fischart!
so ein blödsinn hier!
es sind doch nicht die angler,die den aalbestand gefärden!
und es sind auch nicht die angler,die den aalbestand wieder aufbauen,bloss,weil sie nicht mehr drauf angeln sollen!
ich bin aalangler und angel auch weiterhin drauf!
die 45 cm schonmaß,sind ok!könnten auch ruhig auf 50 erhöht werden!
aber irgendwann ist auch mal schluss  mit lustig!

gruss andreas


----------



## Blauzahn (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich denke die großen ziehen ab um zu laichen?
> Wieso soll man die dann rausknüppeln?
> Die müsste man doch eigentlich schützen, oder??
> 
> ...




Um den Aal am Leben zu halten sind mehrere Faktoren entscheidend.
Der wichtigste Punkt (für mein Dafürhalten)
Durchlässigkeit der Flüsse. 
Unüberwindbare Hindernisse der abwandernden Laicher -
Ergo auch Behinderung beim Aufstieg.
Dazu kommt dann noch
die Veränderung der Meeresströmungen durch den Klimawandel.
Zur Zeit aber noch nicht ausreichend erforscht bzw. steckt die Forschung hierzu noch in den Kinderschuhen.
Nicht zuletzt der Glasaalfang,
welcher den Nachwuchs schon vor dem Aufsteigen, dramatisch dezimiert.

Das Mindestmaß von 45cm begrüße ich dennoch,
da 
1. an nem Schnürsenkel von 40cm nix dran ist
und 
2. der Angler durch das neue Mindestmaß ein wenig sensibilisiert wird


----------



## ha.jo (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Der Zug aus Brüssel nahm vor einigen Jahren schon fahrt auf und ist nun nur noch schwer zu stoppen.
> Es müssen in die Schlüsselpositionen die richtigen Leute,



Abend Rene
http://www.happach-kasan.de/fischerei/fischerei-list/fischerei-single/?tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=1341

Nun sag noch einer Fr.Dr. setzt sich nicht für die Angler ein.
Jetzt sage noch einer, Sie hat nichts für Angler übrig und kämpft nicht gegen Angelverbote und weitere Verschärfungen.:q


----------



## Hezaru (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Hi Herbynor,
über den RMD-Kanal geht nix, nur vom Altmühlsee aus. Die Aale in der Alrmühl sind besetzt, vom Schwarzmeer über die Donau kann ja nix kommen.
Wir haben jetzt 50cm Schonmaß (ist OK) und Schonzeit von Nov. bis 28. Feb.(Abwanderzeit).Beisen tut im Winter eh keiner, also eine reine Lobbysache (Wir tun ja was). Aber Berufsfischer dürfen dann mit ihren Netzen auch nicht (hoffe ich zumindest).
Ein Küchenfenster (Koch+Küche=Küchenfenster...) ist beim Aal wohl absolut sinnvoll.
Dazu Verbesserungen von den Punkten von Blauzahn in Beitrag 38 und es wäre schon sehr viel getan.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Dann eben Totalschutz und die Angelvereine werden dann eben die Kohle nicht mehr ausgeben, um Aale in passende Gewässer zu besetzen, damit sie überhaupt ne Chance haben, wenn sie nicht mal mehr ansatzweise ernten dürfen.



Thomas, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. In BW ist die ganzj. Schonzeit ja mittlerweile durch, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Müsste in anderen BL ebenso geregelt werden, gerade weil er ja ein Wanderfisch ist, sonst "verpufft" die Wirkung dieser Schonung ja leider an der Landesgrenze.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Nun muss man doch mal ehrlich sein, ein Mindestmaß ist bei dieser Fischart völlig unsinnig, eine Schonzeit genauso.

Die anderen Probleme, die sich dem Aal stellen - Gewässerverbauung & Kraftwerke, Gewässerverschmutzung, Schwimmblasenwurm, Glasaal-Konsum, Berufsfischerei - sind sicherlich die großen Brocken und die Freizeitangelei der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.

Wenn man obiges mal außen vor lässt und sich fragt, wo ein Beitrag von Anglern liegen kann, gibt es schon Ideen, die aber nicht angepackt, nicht mal diskutiert werden:
- kein Besatz mehr in abgeschl. Gewässern aus denen er nicht abwandern kann,
- Fanglimits wie bei fast allen anderen Fischarten,
- zeitweiliger oder kompletter Fangverzicht.

Stattdessen wird seit Jahrzehnten mit Mindestmaßen hantiert, die überhaupt keinen Sinn machen. Im Gegenteil, da wird dem Schnürsenkel der 2er Wurmhaken rausgequält und das Viech zum Verrecken ins Wasser geschmissen.
Als dann auch noch Schonzeiten eingeführt wurden, war mir klar, dass an sinnvollen.

Meine Prognose: in 5 Jahren ist gebrauchtes Aalgerät bester Qualität bei ebay für 1€ zu kriegen, aber keiner kauft es mehr. Das totale Fangverbot wird dann da sein.

Aber helfen wird es der Schleimschlange auch nicht mehr.


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Dann eben Totalschutz und die Angelvereine werden dann eben die Kohle nicht mehr ausgeben, um Aale in passende Gewässer zu besetzen, damit sie überhaupt ne Chance haben, wenn sie nicht mal mehr ansatzweise ernten dürfen.



Und das ist dann gut? Oder war das ironich gemeint?

Denke alle gefangenen Jungaale, die NICHT von Vereinen gekauft und ausgesetzt werden landen in der Mast-tolle Alternative...


----------



## phirania (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

im  gewässer ohne abwander möglichkeit wäre ein schonmaß schon angebracht,auch eine schonzeit von ca 5jahren.
man möchte doch nicht unbedingt schnürsenkel fangen.
die fließgewässer müßten alle mit fischtreppen durchgängig gehalten werden damit die aale und andere wanderfische zu ihren laich gewässern zugang haben.


----------



## Dunraven (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Danke :m.Ich persönlich plädiere auf ein Maximalmaß in unserem Vereinsgewässer . Unser Aalbestand ist recht gut noch und wir sollten den Fischen wenigstens die Chance geben sich vermehren zu können , auch in dem Wissen das das eigentliche Problem doch wo anders zu lösen ist . Habe selber schon gute Blankaale entnommen , doch war da noch nicht dieses ausmaß zu erkennen das der Fisch kurz vor dem Ende steht .



Und welches schlägst Du vor? 40 cm wären wohl sinnvoll, evt. 35 cm. Aber mehr als 40 cm macht keinen Sinn. Und was soll das Maximalmaß dann bewirken? Das jeder der etwas zum Abendessen haben will dann 4 kleine statt einen großen mitnimmt? Das wäre dann die Folge, dennd a an kleinen weniger dran ist müssen selbst diejenigen die nur mal was für ein Abendessen entnehmen eben mehr entnehmen. Und wie ist das mit Seen wo die nicht abwandern können. Da bringt weder ein Mindestmaß noch ein Maximalmaß etwas, die werden so oder so nicht zum laichen kommen. Deshalb werden die ja so groß, eben weil sie nicht weg können.

Von daher ist es so pauschal nicht zu sagen. Das mit der Regebnogenforelle finde ich z.B. auch Blödsinning. Für Alaska ok mit deren Bevölkerung, aber wenn sowas hier in Deutschland gemacht würde, dann wäre das Ergebnis das eben die großen Fische für Nachwuchs sorgen, der aber eben entnommen wird. Kleine Regenbogenforellen als Köfi, haben ja kein Mindestmaß. Statt einer großen eben zwei kleine mitnehmen, ect. Am Ende würden da die Laichfische irgendwann sterben und der Nachwuchs ohne Mindestmaß erreicht kaum die Maximalgröße. Dafür ist unser Land zu dicht bevölkert. Das kann man da einfach nicht 1:1 übertragen. 

Die drei großen Probleme bei unserem Aal sind Glasaalfang, Wasserkraftwerke (deren Schutzmaßnahmen beim Aal eben nicht gut greifen, so das der eben keine Fischtrepen, ect. nimmt) und der Schwimmblasenwurm. Danach kommen dann irgendwann Angler, Fischer und Kormoran, aber mit Abstand.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Und das ist dann gut? Oder war das ironich gemeint?
> 
> Denke alle gefangenen Jungaale, die NICHT von Vereinen gekauft und ausgesetzt werden landen in der Mast-tolle Alternative...



Bei kompletten Fang- und Verkaufsverbot landet dann auch kein Aal mehr in der Mast. Nix mehr mit Steinhuder Räucheraal.

Ich bin auch Aalangler, fände das totale Fangverbot aber überaus sinnvoll. Einfach mal ein paar Jahre nach vorn denken.

Übrigens: Der Besatz, den heute die Vereine in den Fließgewässern durchführen, wäre bei einem totalen Fangverbot zukünftig locker im Ramen von Schutzprogrammen aufrecht zu erhalten. Der Preis pro Kilogramm Glasaal würde nämlich zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Übrigens: Der Besatz, den heute die Vereine in den Fließgewässern durchführen, wäre bei einem totalen Fangverbot zukünftig locker im Ramen von Schutzprogrammen aufrecht zu erhalten. Der Preis pro Kilogramm Glasaal würde nämlich zusammenbrechen.



Und wie sollen die an den Besatz rankommen?

Der Aalbesatz wird auch mit Reusen gefangen und das wäre dann verboten. Aalbesatz in Fliessgewässern ist aber sowieso ein Witz. Da werden dann aus der Elbe mittels Reusen Aale gefangen und als Besatzaale in die Elbe gesetzt. |rolleyes

Wenigstens hat der Fischer was davon.

Edit: Und das der Preis für ein seltenes Gut zusammenbricht, wenn dieses Gut nochmas verknappt wird, ist auch völlig falsch.


----------



## Herbynor (17. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Hi Hezaru,
danke für Deine Antwort, aber das habe ich nicht verstanden.
Der Altmühlsee ist doch angelegt worden, damit man beim Schleusen im RMD-Kanal immer genug Wasser hat.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Altmühlsee sonst keine Verbindung in Richtung Rhein hat, als nur über den RMD-Kanal.
Ich fahre schon seit 1968 an die Altmühl zum Aalefischen, seit den letzten 10 Jahren finde ich, hat der Wallerbestand enorm zugenommen und die fressen auch eine Menge weg, das ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Aalbesatz wird auch mit Reusen gefangen und das wäre dann verboten.



Glasaale fängt man mit sehr feinmaschigen Netzen an der Flussmündung.

Der Fang von Aalen würde dann aber eh generell verboten, es sei denn, er geschieht im Auftrag der zuständigen Institute. Und genau so würden "die" dann auch an den Besatz rankommen.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat der Fischer was davon.



Was hat der Fischer davon, wenn er nur schwarz verkaufen dürfte?



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Edit: Und das der Preis für ein seltenes Gut zusammenbricht, wenn dieses  Gut nochmas verknappt wird, ist auch völlig falsch.



Den Preis bestimmt die Nachfrage. Erkläre mir, wer Aal zukünftig nachfragen würde, wenn Besatz und Verkauf verboten sind.


----------



## Dunraven (17. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Den Preis bestimmt die Nachfrage. Erkläre mir, wer Aal zukünftig nachfragen würde, wenn Besatz und Verkauf verboten sind.



Das meinst Du aber nicht wirklich ernst, oder???#q

Elfenbein
Nashornhörner
Tigerteile
Haifischflossen
Schildkrötenteile
geklaute Kunsterwerke die so bekannt sind das man sie nicht so einfach verkaufen kann
usw. usw. usw.

ALLES hat seinen Markt uns seine Nachfrage und das ist auch verboten. Trotzdem kann man damit gutes Geld machen, denn sonst würde das Risiko nicht eingegangen werden. und es gibt genug weitere Beispiele von verbotenen Sachen die trotzdem eine starke Nachfrage haben. Den Bereich Menschenhandel habe ich noch nicht einmal angeschnitten und bei den Handel mit geschützen Tieren nur einen winzigen Bruchteil. 

Glasaal ist eine Delikatesse und vermutlich wird die chinesische Medizin auch eine Verwendung dafür haben. Das allein reicht um eine sehr große Nachfrage zu schaffen von Leuten die viel dafür zahlen.

Oder um ein ganz simples Beispiel zu nennen bei dem Du Dich vermutlich selbst an die Nase fassen kannst um zu beantworten wer etwas nachfragt wenn Besitz und Verkauf verboten ist. Illegale Musikdownloads/gebrannte CDs mit Kopierschutz.


----------



## sebwu (17. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das meinst Du aber nicht wirklich ernst, oder???#q
> 
> Elfenbein
> Nashornhörner
> ...




also geben wir den europäischen aal auf und versuchen uns jeder noch ein teil des restbestandes zu sichern.
nee, so nicht. sicher würde es einen schwarzmarkt geben aber den gibt es auch bei anderen geschützten tieren die ohne die schutzmaßnahmen schon von dir erde verschwunden währen (zumindest 4 von deinen beispielen). 


also absolutes fangverbot für einige jahre und die entsprechenden kontrollen und hoffen das der schwimmblasenwurm nicht der todesstoß sein wird.



mfg sebastian


----------



## Knispel (18. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...-FGUdqBJsmI4gStyoDAAw&ved=0CD4Q9QEwAg&dur=568


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



phirania schrieb:


> im gewässer ohne abwander möglichkeit wäre ein schonmaß schon angebracht,auch eine schonzeit von ca 5jahren.


 
Ein Schonmaß dient doch (meines Wissens) nach dazu, jedem Fisch mindestens einmal die Fortpflanzung zu ermöglichen. Nach dem dies mangels Wandermöglichkeit sowieso nicht möglich ist, hat ein Schonmaß in diesen Gewässern keine wirkliche Auswirkung auf den Bestand.

Da wäre es dann sinnvoller, in Gewässern ohne Abwandermöglichkeiten einen Aalbesatz zu verbieten.

Weitergefasst würde das heißen: Aalbesatz nur noch in den Gewässern, aus denen der Aal relativ risikofrei abwandern kann, sowie eine umfassende Schonung des Aales in diesen Gewässern.

Persönlich glaube ich, dass der wirtschaftliche Wert des Aales als Speisefisch wirklichen Schutzmaßnahmen entgegensteht. Evolutionär betrachtet ist die Spezies "Aal" wohl (leider) zu unflexibel, um langfristig überleben zu können.


----------



## Haggard (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*

Ich wäre auch für ein komplettes Fangverbot für Blank - und Glasaal  , welches auch für Berufsfischer gelten müsste !
Die Sache mit dem Besatz hätte sich dann so oder so erledigt , da man ja keine Aale entnehmen darf 

Natürlich hat das keinen Sinn , wenn die Tiere nicht abwandern und aufsteigen können.Hier sind die Wasserkraftbetreiber gefragt oder die Politik sollte denen mal strengere Auflagen erteilen !Aber wer pisst der Strom-Lobby denn schon gerne ans Bein ?


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mindestmaße für Aal auf 45 cm raufgesetzt.*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ein Schonmaß dient doch (meines Wissens) nach dazu, jedem Fisch mindestens einmal die Fortpflanzung zu ermöglichen. Nach dem dies mangels Wandermöglichkeit sowieso nicht möglich ist, hat ein Schonmaß in diesen Gewässern keine wirkliche Auswirkung auf den Bestand.
> 
> Da wäre es dann sinnvoller, in Gewässern ohne Abwandermöglichkeiten einen Aalbesatz zu verbieten.
> 
> ...


 
Solche Gewässer brauchst du bei genügenden Schutz der Glasaale nicht zu besetzen, da kommt er von alleine hin ...


----------

